# No Drip Tube?-intake install



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Also, what the purpose of the white cotton junk on the inside of the fender well? Noise reduction??

YES^^^^


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

bostonboy said:


> Also, what the purpose of the white cotton junk on the inside of the fender well? Noise reduction??
> 
> YES^^^^


Did you remove it and then have a rainy day and suddenly it was louder?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I never removed it sorry no info for you. I know about that because when I bought the car I under coated underneath so I needed to take a few things off


----------

